# Canceling Warranty



## Greg J (Nov 6, 2015)

I purchased a warranty on my car but it was financed as a personal use vehicle. Can I still use the warranty now that I switched it to a TLC vehicle?


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

Why would you disclose your driving for uber to the dealer? if you financed it your likely not suppose to be doing ride for hire anyways


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The problem is that if you financed your car, the finance company requires you to carry both liability and collision coverage on the vehicle - and your insurance policy explicitly excludes coverage if the vehicle is used 'for hire' - so, you may find that if you're in an accident that you have no insurance coverage - which could end up opening a can of worms... and possibly turning a bad situation into a nightmare. But it's unlikley that your warranty would be invalidated by driving rideshare - but READ YOUR WARRANTY.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so has anybody's warranty been void because of driving for Uber?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so has anybody's warranty been void because of driving for Uber?


You don't have a warranty if you drive Rideshare: a 5 year/50,000 mile warranty is gone in 12 months time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You don't have a warranty if you drive Rideshare: a 5 year/50,000 mile warranty is gone in 12 months time.


Ive been doing rideshare for 1.5 years now, and total miles is 30,000, probably 20,000 of that is rideshare. Surge only = less miles but more pay

And what you mention is bumper to bumper warrantly, most also come with drivetrain warranties which are much longer, like mine is 10 years/100,000 miles


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

your point? don't bother... there is none.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> your point? don't bother... there is none.


A bunch

You made a statement as if it was the truth/gospel: that everybody loses their warranty in a year. That's blatantly false
Everybody doesnt have the same warranty,I was thinking that was common sense knowledge
Surely no where near everybody drives 50,000 miles in one year to burn their warranty
Clearly nobody drives 100,000 miles a year to burn their drivetrain warranty
Clearly people can drive for several years without burning their warranty

Just to name a few
and a special *SMH* just for you


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Very entertaining posts. Get out the popcorn!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> A bunch
> 
> You made a statement as it was the truth/gospel: that everybody loses their warranty in a year. That's blatantly false
> Everybody doesnt have the same warranty,I was thinking that was common sense knowledge
> ...


yawn - it's a non-issue. no one cares. if your warranty is intact, great for you. 


> Clearly people can drive for several years without burning their warranty


That assumes everyone starts driving TNC with a brand new car with zero miles on it uses it only to do rideshare (not the case for most of drivers).
You really are a troll.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That assumes everyone starts driving TNC with a brand new car with zero miles on it uses it only to do rideshare (not the case for most of drivers).
> You really are a troll.


I said
"Clearly people can drive for several years without burning their warranty"

Assume? No need to assume everyone. Why are you even throwing "everyone" in the mix if no one said that? smh. All I need is ONE person to start driving with a brand new car to prove your statement is a falsehood. Surely one person has started with a brand new car before.... Clearly part time drivers can go a long ways before warranty expires. However it only takes knowledge of doing rideshare once,for the dealer to void your warranty, not a history of doing it for 50,000+ miles!!!

*And you call me a troll? I asked a serious question*, and instead of simply not responding since you didnt contribute an answer, you went off on a tangent about people driving their warranty off in a year. You sir are confirmed a troll with that! Anybody reading this topic can clearly see you made a troll response to a clearly NON-TROLL question and it went all downhill from there, smh.That's how trolls like you ruin topics


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

why I bother I don't know. I never, anywhere, ever said that if you drive rideshare that your car warranty is voided. You quoted it above: I said check your warranty.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Can't you two agree on anything? Now kiss and make up!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> why I bother I don't know. I never, anywhere, ever said that if you drive rideshare that your car warranty is voided. You quoted it above: I said check your warranty.


whats with your reading comprehension? Quote me anywhere where I said you said rideshare will VOID the warranty, smh.I said the dealer could void it after 1 time. I used 50,000 miles to show that you dont have to do it for years or a lot of mile.Didnt say YOU said it would void it. See, you have to able to comprehendenglish sentences to understand.I said that you said drivers will use up their warranty in a year,which you clearly said

You trying to backtrack now but you were in the wrong from your 1st troll response to my legit question


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

So whose right and whose wrong in this debate?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> So whose right and whose wrong in this debate?


Well of course that Mike guy is wrong

Since it doess appear a dealer could void your warranty if it was found that you Uber, my question was legit. If no one knew of somebody tthat had theiir warranty voided, they could have just not responded, instead of responding with a crass remark


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well of course that Mike guy is wrong
> 
> Since it doess appear a dealer could void your warranty if it was found that you Uber, my question was legit. If no one knew of somebody tthat had theiir warranty voided, they could have just not responded, instead of responding with a crass remark


What a troll. I'm the one who said that drivers should check their warranty. Get lost.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Acura can void your warranty for ridesharing...

THIS LIMITED WARRANTY DOES NOT COVER REPAIR COSTS:
• If at any time Acura determines that the vehicle is being used for
commercial purposes, including, but not limited to, deliveries,
service calls, hauling, plowing, rental, carrying passengers for
hire, law enforcement, fire, ambulance or emergency services,
whether or not the vehicle is licensed for commercial purposes
or registered to a corporation


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

njn said:


> Acura can void your warranty for ridesharing...


exactly what I was talking about... thank you.


----------

